

Facebook Camera - mynameisraj
https://www.facebook.com/mobile/camera

======
simondlr
I'll give it a pass. It doesn't seem like it can do anything that Instagram
can't do and I don't always want to share all my photos to Facebook. Anyone
had a go? How's the UX?

------
nthitz
So that's why they bought Instagram...

